# Benimar Perseo User manual



## Exu (Nov 21, 2010)

Have recently bought a 2007 Benimar Perso 590.

The previous owners say they never received a User Manual about all the living bits, only a bundle of separate manufacturer booklets about things fitted in it. (There is a Fiat Manual about the cab end.)

Is this normal or should there have been a big User Manual too?

If so, any idea how I can get one?


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

I have a 2003 Aereo 6000, and the user manual from Benimar is next to useless, just a few photocopied pages in a slide binder.
If there is anything specific you want to knwo please ask and I will try to assist.


----------

